# putting breeders links on my site



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a links page on my site and I was wondering if anyone would like to be put on my website. It doesn't matter the breed you raise. If you would like your link put on my site, I need the state you live in, the breed or breeds you raise, name of your ranch and your website address. You may email it to me or pm it to me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

End of the Line Farm - Registered & unregistered Nigerian Dwarfs and pygmy mixes.

Southern NJ

http://www.endofthelinefarm.com
[email protected]l.com


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh we'll just reply. 

Kentucky
Weed 'em and Reap Farms
Boer, Kiko, registered, commercial, traditional, colored
Brad and Julie Holman
http://www.getchagoat.com


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Texas
Serbin Ziegen
ADGA PB French Alpines
Pygmies - unregistered
http://www.freewebs.com/kroskiddiecorral/index.htm


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Kentucky
Bona Fide Dairy Goats
Registered La Mancha and Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats
Katie Stone
http://www.freewebs.com/jklstone

If you want yours listed on mine - just pm or email or post how you want it to read. Thanks.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I was just thinking about starting a thread like this, I need to update my links page :lol:

Mine is:

Sandy Lane Dairy Goats; ADGA Registered LaManchas, Experimentals, Oberhaslis, Saanens and Grades in Illinois
http://www.freewebs.com/sandylanefarm

and if you want here's my bro's:

Delhotal Farms; Fullblood and percentage boer goats in Illinois
http://www.freewebs.com/delhotalboerfarm

I'll put any new links I see here on my page, I'm not sure if I have yours on there or not Alyssa.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dollys Acre/ Lizs Sugar Run Minis
Pennsylvania
http://www.freewebs.com/lizssugarrunminis

Registered Nigerian Dwarf
Un-Registered Nigerian Dwarf and Pygmy cross

Thank You, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be working on this for the next few hours....thanks for all the replies and links.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have put all of you on my links page:

http://www.ddsmajesticfaintingfarm.com/links.htm


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Shekinah Springs Farm
Registered Fullblood Boer Goats 
and Registered and Grade Nubians
Oklahoma
http://www.shekinahspringsfarm.com

Thanks!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oklahoma
TwiliteMeadows Farm
Purebred and Grade Nubians (you can add club lambs if you want)
http://www.freewebs.com/crissarenee/


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

FarmGirl18 and Crissa: I have both of you on my site now.

If all of you could take a look at the links page and tell me if you are happy with your link I would greatly appreciate it. I am not sure how to make the link to go to individual states yet but I am working on that also.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I really like how you set it up! Thanks for adding me.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks great! One thing though, on mine (Shekinah Springs Farm) you have Fullblood, spelled fullbloode. But other than that it looks really nice, good setup. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks nice


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like your set-up, and thanks again!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, I fixed the mispelling. Thanks guys. I am glad all of you are happy with the page!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Freeland Washington
2'Tuf Alpines 
Alpines
website is in my footnote thing
email
[email protected]


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet Goats
Sweet Cashmere Goat
http://www.freewebs.com/sweetgoats


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's mine:

Green Gables MiniNubians
West-Central Wisconsin
TMGR and MDGA registered MiniNubians. We have 1st -4 th generation MiniNubians. See my signature for our breeding goals. 
http://greengablesfarm.tripod.com


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey - can you add mine to ? 

Lil' Goat Farm
Pygmy
Nigerian Dwarf
Nubian
Mini Nubian
Kinder
http://lilpygmygoats.tripod.com
[email protected]
Located in Southern PA


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have added all of you to my links page.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am still putting links on if anyone else is interested


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Would you please add my link?

Muddy Creek Farm
Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats
Reidsville, North Carolina
http://www.muddycreekgoats.com


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

I would love to be listed, and will add you to mine as well.
Thank You!
Robin

Thunderhill Farms Nigerians & Dry County boers
http://www.thunderhillfarms.com
http://www.drycountyboers.com
Nigerian Dwarfs, Mini Nubians, Boers
Hanceville, Alabama


----------



## Rushtawin (Oct 17, 2007)

Rushtawin Nubians
http://www.freewebs.com/rushtawin
Middleburgh, NY


----------



## myfavgoats (Oct 8, 2007)

Please add my links too. 

Govero Farms

http://www.goverofarms.c-o.in/
Registered Nubians, LaManchas, Saanen
Festus, MO
[email protected]


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Rushtawin, what a clever herd name! I love it!


----------

